# sex and exercise



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have read several posts here from women and men that seem to be having the same problem, lack of sex, low sex drive in a partner or low sex drive in themselves. Coming from someone who is, for the first time, experiencing an unimaginably elevated sex drive while trying to deal with hubby’s ED issues I can tell you it’s frustrating. Lately I’ve been doing tons of research on the issue and this morning MSN was gracious enough to have the following as one of their featured articles on their home page. 

7 Ways Exercise Can Improve Your Sex Life | Fitbie 

If you’re like me and my hubby and come from _thin_ genes the thought of really exercising is a daunting one but if you’re desperate like me to get your H or W back on the same sexual page the answer could be as close as your local gym.


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

OK a lot of you are probably thinking, Yeah that’s a no-brainer, being fit effects your whole being including your sexual being so it stands to reason that exercising and staying fit is not evidenced only by an echocardiogram but it’s benefits are also seen in the bedroom. Yes I too realize this, it was the research results and some of the statistics that they state in the article that I found interesting. 
Hope you will too.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Most men can elevate their testosterone by lifting very heavy weights. i.e. heavy barbell squats. 

I know that when I am training often my sex drive is very high. The rush lasts for days after my squat day.

I also take one GNC Mega Man sport vitamin and one GNC Mega Man virility ( prostate ) vitamin daily. In addition I add zinc, dhea and fish oil. I take these for better health period. But this better health is conducive with better sex as well.


----------

